# General > AquaTalk >  Amano articles in TFH

## vinz

Good news for Amano fans!!!

I just found out on another planted tank list that TFH (Tropical Fish Hobby magazine) will be publishing a series of articles By Takashi Amano from June onwards.

----------


## |squee|

And TFH is sold in our stores right? 

I'm gonna start saving up man...

----------


## Wackytpt

Keep us inform... how much is the mag?

----------


## Simon

its available in most major bookshop/stand.. can't remember the price, been years since I last bought

----------


## benny

I think my friend Jay Luto had a series of photos with Armano published in TFH. Haven't got my issue yet. Will highlight it when I get a copy.

Cheers,

----------

